# Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta



## seifi04 (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo. Wollte mal fragen ob jemand die Öffnungszeiten vom Werksverkauf bei Abu Garcia am Samstag kennt? Gruß seifi04


----------



## avoelkl (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand überhaupt schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Werksverkauf von ABU? 
Gibt es einen Werksverkauf von ABU und wie sind die Preise im Vergleich zu Deutschland?

War schon mal jemand dort? Konnte auch auf der schwedischen Homepage von ABU nichts über einen Werksverkauf finden.

Über Infos währe ich auch dankbar, bin im August in der Nähe und bräuchte noch ein paar Röllchen :g

Grüße
Andi


----------



## mefoprinte (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

hej Euch Abufans,
es gibt einen Abu-Shop in Svängsta, Telefonnummer in Schweden 0545 88649. Deutsch wird dort eher nicht gesprochen. Ob die Preise aus deutscher Sicht interessant sind vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen (25% MwSt in Schweden). Günstig schien ein Sitzrucksack, allerdings wohl zweite Wahl, die Lackierung des Gestells war nicht ganz sauber.
Mit Öffnungszeiten kann ich auch nicht dienen!
tight lines etc.
mefoprinte


----------



## Schwedenulli (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

Hallo zusammen!

Habe gerade mal in Svängsta bei Abu Garcia angerufen und nachgefragt ( Tel. Nr. ist 0454-88000 , von Deutschland aus 0046-454-88000 ):

Geöffnet ist das Geschäft von Montag - Freitag in der Zeit von 10 Uhr - 18 Uhr.
Samstag ist geöffnet zwischen 10 Uhr und 14 Uhr.

Der Laden liegt NICHT mehr am alten Platz, sondern befindet sich jetzt direkt bei der Fabrik!
( Mitten in Svängsta, an der Hauptstrasse zw. Tingsryd / Ryd und Karlshamn, also nicht zu verfehlen )

Gruß aus Schweden

Ulli


----------



## donlotis (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

Oh mann, da bin ich vor zwei Jahren entlang gefahren (Karlshamn)! Hätte ich gewusst, dass es dort eine Fabrikationsstätte und Werksverkauf von Abu gibt...

Wieso steht das auch in keinem Reiseführer drin? #d

Gruß donlotis


----------



## melis (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

Verkauf vielleicht, aber ein Werk? Abu kommt doch nur noch aus Asien. Was soll den da produziert werden?


----------



## avoelkl (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

Super und Danke Ulli.

Hab denen zwar vor ner Woche ein Mail auf Englisch geschrieben und noch keine Antwort erhalten, aber wenn ein eingeschwedeter schwedisch sprechender ehem. Deutscher |kopfkrat gleich anruft, dann ist das natürlich mehr wie perfekt. :q

Grüße
Andi



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Habe gerade mal in Svängsta bei Abu Garcia angerufen und nachgefragt ( Tel. Nr. ist 0454-88000 , von Deutschland aus 0046-454-88000 ):
> 
> ...


----------



## canyonbiker (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

Hallo,

ich war letztes Jahr im Sommer dort. Einfach mal zum stöbern. Das Werk ist direkt neben dem Verkauf. Die Preise liegen deutlich über denen in Deutschland. Hatte mir vor dem Urlaub hier eine Abu Conolon Rute zum Spinnfischen gekauft. Im Werksverkauf in Schweden als Angebot gut der dreifache Preis.

Auch Spinner, Blinker usw. sind deutlich teurer als bei uns. Die Auswahl ist auch nicht eben riesig. Ich habe mir dort ein paar Kunststoffboxen geholt, die mir gerade so ins Auge fielen und die ich mittlerweile häufig benutze. Preis war mir egal, weil ich sowas hier noch nicht entdeckt hatte.

Wenn ich wieder in der Gegend bin, werde ich bestimmt noch mal hinfahren. Aber zu gezielten kaufen/Schnäppchen holen ist der Werksverkauf ungeeignet.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## seifi04 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

Hallo ! Bin wieder gelandet. Kann euch sagen das die Preise im Abu Shop sehr überteuert sind. Habe in einem Baumarkt in Urshult (Asnen) die Abu Wobbler wesentlich günstiger gekauft als im Abu Shop.Der neue Shop ist auch eine ganze Ecke kleiner als der alte und somit auch weniger Auswahl.Ich bin der Meinung, wer auf Schnäppchen aus ist kann das im Abu Shop vergessen. Da muss ich wirklich sagen obwohl ich dieses Land und diese Menschen sehr gern habe ist das dort meines Erachtens Touristenabzocke. Auf der anderen Seite wiederum, muß man festhalten ,wer will es ihnen verübeln.Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.Da sage ich doch,wer rechnen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Tom Sawyer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

By the way, war einer von Euch in der letzten Zeit oben ??
Was geht ?
Beabsichtige Anfang August für zwei Wochen hochzufahren...
Für Tipps dankbar !
Gruß aus Hamburg
Tom  #h


----------



## avoelkl (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*



Tom Sawyer schrieb:


> By the way, war einer von Euch in der letzten Zeit oben ??
> Was geht ?
> Beabsichtige Anfang August für zwei Wochen hochzufahren...
> Für Tipps dankbar !
> ...


 
Hallo Tom,

glaube, dass deine Frage hier etwas fehl am Platz ist. In diesem Thread geht es wirklich nur um das ABU Garcia-Werk und nicht um Tipps für eine Schwedenfahrt.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Tom Sawyer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

Moin Andi,
naja einerseits ja, Du hast  recht, - anderseits interessierte mich ob jemand in letzter Zeit direkt um Svängsta ( Abu-Garcia inkl.) rum unterwegs war: Aborresee, Hundssee, Mörrum um Svängsta oder unten am Meer in Karlshamn. Vielleicht habe ich mich somit ja etwas "präzisiert".
Herzlichst, aus Hamburg
Tom


----------



## Breamhunter (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

Wir waren Anfang Mai dort. Der Laden ist ja kein direkter Werksverkauf, sondern ein ganz normaler Tackle-Shop mit Waren von Pure-Fishing (Mitchell, Abu, Berkley). Mein Kumpel hat sich eine Wathose von Fenwick incl. Weste für ca. 120 Euros geholt (War ein Angebot). Ansonsten  sind die Preise deutlich höher als hier.  
Empfehlen kann ich den Fiske-Shopen in Karlshamn. Super Auswahl und die Zalt-Wobbler kosten rd. 20% weniger als bei uns. #h


----------



## k1ng (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

Als ich vor ca. 4 Jahren dort war, war alle SAU GÜNSTIG

Es gab 1800 m Fireline für 50-60 € weil der Karton kaputt war
Ruten, Rollen für unter 40 € weil sie Kratzer hatten
Spinner und Wobbler für 2-3 Euro
Diese Berkley Forellenteig Dosen oder diese Kunstmaden gab es auch billig.

Habe dort mit 3 Mann einen Großeinkauf gemacht

Taschen, Ruten, Rollen, Gaff, Fireline, Rapala-Sets usw. mitgenommen


----------



## Steinadler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

war vor einer woche da die preise sind bis auf einige sonderangebote gleich bis teurer als in deutschland der verkauf liegt direkt neben der fabrik öfnungszeiten bis 18 uhr man kann auch mit euro bezahlen und der kurs ist echt super 10 oder 11 anstatt der normalen 8 kronen pro € also bei größeren einkaufen lohnt es sich den € zu benutzen wenn man nur gleinigkeiten will die es auch hier gibt lohnt sich der einkauf dort nicht


----------



## perchcatcher (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

Also da kann ich nur allen zustimmen die Preise sind entweder gleich oder noch höher als bei uns. In Svängsta werden nur noch die Guten Multis gefertigt.

Das einzigste was sich dort lohnt ist das Abu-Museum auf der anderen Straßenseite schon der ältere Herr einen mit altschwedischer Freundlichkeit#6 durch das museum führt und der alles sogar in Deutsch erklärt(wohl noch aus alter Schulzeit) ist der Besuch wert finde ich. 

Gruß Pascal


----------



## hollywood*79 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

hallo,

in Kosta gibt es eine Shoppingmeile unweit von dem Glaswerk. Und im unteren Bereich gibt es einen Outletstore für Angelsachen... da haben die Wobbler etc.. 2008 nur die Hälfte von dem gekostet was sie bei uns im Laden kosten! Das war dort saugünstig....

Huhu am We bin ich in Schweden.


----------



## speedcore84 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

Hey

War jemand in letzter Zeit dort im Laden? Bin im April da.

gruss kevin


----------



## S. Gutknecht (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

War Anfang September 2013 dort, sieht recht trostlos dort aus mittlerweile. Im Shop neben dem Werk waren meine Freundin und ich auch die einzigsten Kunden. In dem Laden gab es alles, vorallem Bekleidung war recht günstig, ansonsten konnten jedoch leider keine Preisknaller entdeckt werden. Wenn man jedoch eh vor Ort ist, um bspw. in der Mörrum zu fischen, kann man ruhig eben dorthin fahren. 
Das kleine Museum, welches sich auf der anderen Straßenseite befindet, hatte leider bei unserem Besuch geschlossen.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Abu Garcia Werk Svängsta*

Hier vielleicht noch ein kleiner Tip zum besagten Werksverkauf:

Ich war auch schon ca. 5 mal dort und habe mir immer nur was gekauft, weil es halt Urlaub war und man ja in Angelgeschäften immer was kaufen musss.....!#q Leider wie bereits gesagt auch kein Schnäppchen (bis auf die Ausnahme einer kleinen Rute/Rolle-Kombi für Köderfische).

Jetzt zum wesentlichen Punkt: Ich bin dort schon zweimal mit  kaputten Abu-Rollen gewesen, die ich innerhalb des Urlaubs beschädigt hatte (z.B. Bügelbruch). Wurde jeweils innerhalb von 1-1,5 Stunden repariert und das kostenlos!!!!!!


----------

